# Mining



## team_mort (May 3, 2021)

Hi guys! I bought a lot of graphics cards last week at a bargain price. They are very powerful and I want to test them in mining. What currencies are better to try now? I am planning to make a farm, but I am not experienced in this business. Now I have three cards
1. Asus PCI-Ex GeForce RTX 3060 TUF
2. Asus PCI-Ex Radeon RX 6900 XT
3. MSI PCI-Ex GeForce RTX 2060
But within a couple of days I will order more if I get some good advice. I can sell them at a profit for me. But it's not that interesting. And I'm not experienced in mining. Help please. TY


----------



## sepheronx (May 3, 2021)

You can get nicehash and it pays you in BTC while it mines ETH or Conflux. ETH currently will gain you the most.

6900xt will not garner you much actually as it's not much better than 6800 or 6800xt or 3070 in mining.  2060 won't get you much either.  The 3090 will get you the most. More like you will get about 180 - 190MH/s with the 6900xt and the 3090. Which translates to about maybe $18 - $20 CAD a day.  With all three maybe $22 cad a day.


----------



## team_mort (May 3, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> You can get nicehash and it pays you in BTC while it mines ETH or Conflux. ETH currently will gain you the most.
> 
> 6900xt will not garner you much actually as it's not much better than 6800 or 6800xt or 3070 in mining.  2060 won't get you much either.  The 3090 will get you the most. More like you will get about 180 - 190MH/s with the 6900xt and the 3090. Which translates to about maybe $18 - $20 CAD a day.  With all three maybe $22 cad a day.


Thanks for the quick response! I do not understand video cards and even more so in mining. I found a cheap price and thought to sell them, but there is also mining. I just save up currency and win on the course. Amazon says I bought them cheap. It seemed to me that these were good cards.


----------



## sepheronx (May 3, 2021)

how much?

Get me a 3080 while you are at it.  

RTX cards are the most valuable when it comes to mining.  3080's and 3060ti's are the best in terms of price to performance in mining if you get them at MSRP prices.

I got 3 3070's and 1 6800xt with a 3080 coming my way.  I paid MSRP for the 3070's and 6800xt (3080 is in a pre build).  I earn about $26 CAD a day with the 4 cards.  The 3070's get me roughly the same as the 6800xt while 6800xt was abysmal in price ($1300 cad after taxes which is normal price here compared to the $800 CAD after taxes for the 3070's).  I get about 60MH/s per 3070 and 62MH/s for the 6800xt.


----------



## team_mort (May 3, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> how much?
> 
> Get me a 3080 while you are at it.
> 
> ...


First - 850$
Second - 1230$
Third - 450$
rtx that I see:


Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 - 1770$
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3070 - 1430
Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 - 1770$
gainward what is it?


----------



## sepheronx (May 3, 2021)

Gainward is just a brand.  So Make is Gainward, Model is whatever and it's a gforce RTX.

So a 3090 is only about $300 more expensive than a 3070 for you?  Then just get the 3090's.

Heck, I'll buy a 3090 from you too. Lol.

Nicehash has a calculator too:






						NiceHash - Leading Cryptocurrency Platform for Mining and Trading
					






					www.nicehash.com
				




Sorry, I misread what you have -3060 not 3090.  My phone has a broken screen so I misread.  So with the 3060, you will have to have a specific Nvidia driver, a HDMI plug adapter in order to get it to mine.  You will then be making roughly 45MH/s which will be about $5 cad per day for that card alone.

As I said, 3060 ti and 3080's are best at mining. If you get those at reasonable price, you would make good money. You may be better off selling the 2060 for profit rather than mining with it tbh.


----------



## team_mort (May 3, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Gainward is just a brand.  So Make is Gainward, Model is whatever and it's a gforce RTX.
> 
> So a 3090 is only about $300 more expensive than a 3070 for you?  Then just get the 3090's.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for your help, bro! Should I mine or just sell them? I see that I will make money on this


----------



## sepheronx (May 3, 2021)

The 3060 and the 6900xt are decent cards but if you do not game, you aren't gaining much with mining. You may be better off selling the 2060 and the 6800xt and then move onto getting 3060ti 3070 and 3080's.

The 3060 is actually decent miner as well if you do a simple trick to let it mine. But other cards should be the next options for you


----------



## trog100 (May 3, 2021)

in my mind ebay is a true price discovery mechanism.. the price is governed by what people are prepared to pay..

my advice to the OP is sell whatever you can get on ebay and keep doing it.. and think yourself lucky to be able to do it.. why some folks keep thinking a fake msrp price is the real price is beyond me..

the bottom line being unless there is a product to be bought at whatever price is quoted its not a real price.. its fake..

i am currently mining 11 3xx series cards at 730 m/sh.. the only difference between me and sepheronx is.. i am prepared to pay the going price.. he isnt.. make of that what you will.. 

trog


----------



## team_mort (May 3, 2021)

Hey Trog! Are you saying the price is fake?


----------



## trog100 (May 3, 2021)

i am saying the oft referred to msrp price is fake and always has been.. any price quoted that dosnt have a product behind it is fake..

trog


----------



## sepheronx (May 3, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i am saying the oft referred to msrp price is fake and always has been.. any price quoted that dosnt have a product behind it is fake..
> 
> trog



Except that ROI takes a lot longer when you pay the inflated prices.  I myself purchased the GPU's at the MSRP here and I always stand by that. Most actually suggest that.  And that's is where you and I differ. You are OK with spending that kind of money to mine, most are not.  But you are also retired so I'm assuming you are able to use saved up money and pension to help pay for these.  I am young enough to have a young family I must take care of so expenses are very large.

The OP is about as old as I am from our private chat. So his expenses may be also strict.


----------



## team_mort (May 3, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i am saying the oft referred to msrp price is fake and always has been.. any price quoted that dosnt have a product behind it is fake..
> 
> trog


I understood you, thanks. I received the original very  very very glad


----------



## trog100 (May 3, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Except that ROI takes a lot longer when you pay the inflated prices.  I myself purchased the GPU's at the MSRP here and I always stand by that. Most actually suggest that.  And that's is where you and I differ. You are OK with spending that kind of money to mine, most are not.  But you are also retired so I'm assuming you are able to use saved up money and pension to help pay for these.  I am young enough to have a young family I must take care of so expenses are very large.
> 
> The OP is about as old as I am from our private chat. So his expenses may be also strict.



 as i have often said i view this mining thing long term.. return on investment dosnt come into it for me.. 

but you are right i am retired and can afford to pay the going price.. to be honest anybody that intends to mine for real will have to.. dreaming about none existent msrp prices aint gonna get the job done.. 

i am still in doubt as to mining being a truly valid option.. back in 2017 i spent 4K on mining gear.. i could have bought one whole bitcoin for 4k back then.. it would now be worth near 60K.. 

a more recent example.. back at the beginning of this year an outlay of 6K would have bought me 10 whole eth coins.. that ten eth coins would now be worth 32K.. a nice return on the original 6k spent.. 

one truth shines thru here.. get in early and dont hang back.. the longer you leave it the less you make and the more it costs to get in.. but the real truth is to make money you have have money to start with.. money goes to money.. 

to be honest i see it all as monopoly money none of its real but its an interesting game to play.. something my youngest said said to me the other day.. its all a game to you isnt it.. i said yes it is.. 

i aint rich by any means but i have enough real income to get by on.. 

trog


----------



## Zedicus (May 3, 2021)

where are you at that a 2060 is not a good mining card?   my 1060 rig is quite profitable, they are less efficient than 2060s.


----------



## sepheronx (May 3, 2021)

Zedicus said:


> where are you at that a 2060 is not a good mining card?   my 1060 rig is quite profitable, they are less efficient than 2060s.



They are good per se, but if he can make quite the return on the purchase by selling it rather than mining, and with July to make things difficult for ETH mining, I imagine its better to sell that card off now.



trog100 said:


> as i have often said i view this mining thing long term.. return on investment dosnt come into it for me..
> 
> but you are right i am retired and can afford to pay the going price.. to be honest anybody that intends to mine for real will have to.. dreaming about none existent msrp prices aint gonna get the job done..
> 
> ...


I view it all as much as a gamble as stocks are.  You dont get rich by working for someone else as they always say.  I made the mistake of not getting into it sooner but you are definately right, you will end up gaining way more by purchasing the coin outright than mining it.

If OP decides to sell the GPU's at profit, why not then use said profit money to buy ETH lets say?  He may gain way more out of it in the long run.


----------



## Russellothek (May 7, 2021)

It is true that when you buy cryptocurrency for a forged amount, you can buy a good graphics card is a better solution. From a simple point of view, the cryptocurrency rate goes up quickly, which is not in line with the mining income.
Think, buddy, what do you want to dig or earn more.


----------

